# Turtle Porn



## BlunderWoman (Apr 16, 2016)

* THIS VIDEO MAY BE OFFENSIVE TO SOME PEOPLE WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK *


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

Hah -- he'd have more luck with a peep-toe!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes I'm shocked and appalled...
and that is hilarious...serious shoe fetish there, but he's just having so much fun!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

So how's this gonna end?  

Tortoiseshell *pumps?*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 16, 2016)

guitarist said:


> so how's this gonna end?
> View attachment 28620
> tortoiseshell *pumps?*



rofl!


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Now that's really x-rated stuff there, BW, as of now you are .


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 16, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Now that's really x-rated stuff there, BW, as of now you are .



LOL. Yup I'm into porno


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Shame, shame shame and turtle porn at that!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 16, 2016)

Oooh dear Gawwwwd...do you have any idea what happens when you search Reptile Porn images?...No really, don't do it...what a wonder is the internet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2016)

Bow-chika-BOW-WOW ...

All that guy needs is a big fuzzy mustache and he could be from the '70's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2016)

Love the little sound he makes.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 16, 2016)

The next thing you know, somebody'll be posting terrapin-ups here ...


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> * THIS VIDEO MAY BE OFFENSIVE TO SOME PEOPLE WATCH AT YOUR OWN RISK * View attachment 28613



I love it! :laugh: Thanks! Just what I needed to lighten my mood before bed.


----------



## Redd (Apr 17, 2016)

BW, you have topped yourself. One of the funniest things I have seen on the net, and Guitarist, what a great comment


----------



## Manatee (Apr 17, 2016)

Turtle needs someone with sandals.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

I'll never use Turtle Wax again...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## ossian (Apr 18, 2016)

Good grief! That's what happens when you meet someone online. The turtle probably introduced himself as mature, someone who appears tough on the outside but really has a soft centre. The shoe, well she probably boasted of being soft and pliable, with a largish tongue and enjoys being tied up - if those laces are anything to go by!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I'll never use Turtle Wax again...


LOL. I just drive through the car wash now. I have no idea what's being dumped on my car


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

I know a guy that had sex while going thru a car wash...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I know a guy that had sex while going thru a car wash...



You hear a lot of confessions don't you Father Ralphy ?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

What!?  No post-copulation cigarette?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2016)

Ralphy, do all your friends play handball off the curb?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 18, 2016)

You got to get your kicks some how.  Now, I also know a guy hat had sex in an elevator...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2016)

It had its ups and downs.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Going down ...


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 18, 2016)

Refractory period of a turtle: 7 minutes

"Just about enough time for a drag ..."


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You got to get your kicks some how.  Now, I also know a guy hat had sex in an elevator...



I told you to stay off those sites,do  you wear your medical alert button?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Some young men will have sex anywhere with almost anything.  (Note that I said some.)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2016)

Some young women also Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Really!?   I never met any unless you had to pay for play...


----------

